
Should you go out? A 60-second questionnaire - enraged_camel
https://jimmeruk.com/stayathome/index.html
======
irrational
I'd like to share this with other people, but the potentially-offensive
language makes it so that I can't. My personal rule is that if I wouldn't say
it in front of a kindergarten class, I won't put it down in print since I
don't know who will be exposed to my writings.

